# LKW überladen?...Ach was! (1xVid)



## Marco2 (5 Mai 2018)




----------



## Fuchs2010 (6 Mai 2018)

Für chinesische Verhältnisse fast normal.


----------



## comatron (6 Mai 2018)

So ungefähr müssen wohl auch die Baumaterialien zum BER transportiert worden sein.


----------



## giddle (13 Mai 2018)

hehe, diese chinesen


----------



## Bender.66 (10 Juni 2018)

Läuft


----------

